# What is the best way to market an online t-shirt store?



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

Ive opened my onlien store and loaded up about 90 products on it, my slogan basically is AnyTee is possible.

As i've only got it up and running ive set up an adwords campaign, just wondering what you guys think is the best way to market and online store.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I would say start off by telling everyone about your business venture. Im in Canada and I use a specific FaceBook page for my Line. FaceBook offers a Page for business and I use that to hold monthly or weekly draws to attract new "likes" to my page. From there they are directed to my site.

Also have your signature in everything you do E-mails, could make business cards for your community, When you sell a shirt add a couple business cards to give their friends, write in blogs , on this site, everything you can think of.. Just don't spam or people will get turned away. Hope that helped a bit


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks bro,

i have already added it to signatures and i have opened a facebook page and twitter account, but i will do everything else you have suggested.

Thanks


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks man, 

can i ask do you have a shop front or do you just conduct your business online.


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

At this point I only do my business online. I do have my friends and community buy from me but not ventured out into retail. I plan to soon though. I just want to build a brand first and be able to tell my first retail store Ive sold xxx number of ****s already online


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeh happy days you seem like you got it going well, how foes your community order off you? Like do you have order forms etc? 

Sorry bout all the questions just looking all the help I can get.


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Well by community I mean I personally meet up with them. They would be friends or people linked to those people. But I do sometime ship it to them and they just pay me online through paypal and I charge like 8 dollars for shipping in Canada


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some good tips:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4115.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t68044.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4650.html


----------



## goodschoose01 (Apr 14, 2011)

sell on a b2b website, and refresh it everyday
<LI sizset="3" sizcache="23">persistence. You will get more and more customers.


----------



## northerntees (Mar 3, 2011)

So how do I do this business to business thing it sounds complicated!


----------

